# Warum Gutes tun verwerflich ist.



## Jester (15. September 2010)

Moin Forum,

Neulich bekamen wir im Philosophiekurs die Hausaufgabe, eine eigene Definition für einen "guten Menschen" zu finden.
Standardmäßig fing ich also knapp eine Minute nach dem Stundenklingeln an, mir Gedanken zu diesem Thema zu machen, während meine Mitschüler ihre fleißig geschriebenen Texte vorlasen. 
Und was bekam ich da zu hören! Selbstlos müsse man sein, ehrlich, treu, nett, zuvorkommend, loyal, umsichtig, man müsse bereit sein, alles zu geben und sich nur um andere zu kümmern und sowieso müsse man moralisch handeln.
Dazu überlegte ich mir Folgendes:
Nehmen wir mal an, "alle" Menschen oder zumindest ein Großteil davon würden sich ab jetzt so verhalten, wie sich meine Mitschüler das vorstellen.
*Wäre das nicht der Untergang der menschlichen Zivilisation?
*Es würde die totale Stagnation bedeuten, man würde, was Fortschritt und Entwicklung angeht, auf demselben Level wie heute bleiben. Denn was wären Wissenschaft oder Wirtschaft ohne Ehrgeiz, rücksichtlosen Wettbewerb und eine gewisse Portion Wahn und Kaltblütigkeit?
Viele der größten Erfolge in der Wissenschaft, grade in den letzten hundert Jahren wurden auf Kosten von Menschenleben erreicht, es wurde betrogen und verraten, um eine bedeutende Entwicklung unter eigenem Namen in die Geschichtsbücher eingehen zu sehen. Würden nun alle Wissenschaftler ethische und moralische Grundwerte, wie sie z.b. von vielen Religionsgemeinschaften gefordert werden, einhalten, wäre das ein heftiger Bremsklotz für den Fortschritt.

Deshalb schlag meine ich, muss man hier ein Mittelmaß finden, wie in so vielen Dingen im Leben.​Doch wie sollte man feststellen können, welche Überschreitung von ethischen Grundsätzen nun zuweit gehen und welche dann doch mehr der Wissenschaft dienen als die insgesamt schaden? Fragen über Fragen! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Doch nur "Gutes" tun wäre in meinen Augen verwerflich, da man so drängende Probleme unserer Zeit nicht oder langsamer lösen könnte. Der Mensch ist gezwungen, Wissenschaft und Technik weiterzuentwickeln, sonst würden ihm die Probleme, die er teilweise durch diese Entwicklung erst geschaffen hat, das Leben schwer oder gar unmöglich machen! 

Und bevor nun wieder einige nach dem Sinn dieses Threads fragen, ich wollte einfach mal eure Meinung zu meinem spontan entstandenen Gedankenkonstrukt hören! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Grüße,
Jester


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (15. September 2010)

Ab morgen hab ich auch Philosophie.

Nunja, von Moral halte ich nicht viel...jeder solltee selbst entscheiden können, was Gut ist und in welchem Maße man moralisch "korrekt" handelt. Und übernett sein immer kann keiner, und es wäre auch eine ziemlich langweilige Welt...Würde es nicht einige Leute geben, die total Macht missbrauchen etc. würden sich viele Probleme in Maßen halten. Meistens einigen sich ja "kleinere" Leute untereinander, auch wenn es mal Auseinandersetzungen gibt.


----------



## Ohrensammler (15. September 2010)

Ich wollte mir grade was super eloquentes dazu überlegen, aber eigentlich hast du einfach recht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Berserkerkitten (15. September 2010)

Ich war mein Leben lang "gut", habe Arbeitskollegen mit Problemen geholfen und wurde zum Dank letztendlich bei Beförderungen immer übergangen oder direkt entlassen, während die ehemaligen Arbeitskollegen meine Arbeit als ihre eigene präsentierten. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Wer nett ist, wird von allen ausgenutzt und verarscht und bis auf ein wenig vorgespielte Dankbarkeit gibt es auch keine Belohnung. Höre ich deswegen auf, nett zu sein? Nö. Vielleicht bin ich einfach doof oder ein Masochist. 

BTW: Ob Gutes tun nun "verwerflich" ist oder nicht, hat mit Deiner Aufgabenstellung doch überhaupt nix zu tun, Jester. Da ging es nur darum, einen "guten Menschen" zu definieren und nicht darum, ob das nun besonders helle ist oder nicht. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tikume (15. September 2010)

Jester schrieb:


> [/b]Es würde die totale Stagnation bedeuten, man würde, was Fortschritt und Entwicklung angeht, auf demselben Level wie heute bleiben. Denn was wären Wissenschaft oder Wirtschaft ohne Ehrgeiz, rücksichtlosen Wettbewerb und eine gewisse Portion Wahn und Kaltblütigkeit?


Es gäbe keine Umweltverschmutzung, keine iPhones, kein Wow. Man wäre viel an der frischen Luft und würde Abends in der Hütte rammeln was das Zeug hält.
Würde ich jetzt nicht als so super schlecht ansehen.


----------



## M1ghtymage (15. September 2010)

Alkopopsteuer schrieb:


> Nunja, von Moral halte ich nicht viel...jeder solltee selbst entscheiden können, was Gut ist [...]



Das ist mMn ein Widerspruch. Moral ist eben das, was du für richtig hälst. Jeder hat seine eigene Vorstellung davon.

tt: Ich finde nicht, dass man eine egoistische Gesellschaft braucht. Es kann auch wissenschaftlichen Fortschritt ohne Konkurrenzdenken geben, schliesslich kann die ganze Menschheit von Fortschritt profitieren. Das könnte z.B. eine Motivation sein.
Allerdings ist so eine Vorstellung einer Gesellschaft utopisch. Ich finde man sollte nach seiner Moral handeln, nicht nach einer vorgegebenen (Koran, Bibel etc.).


----------



## Reflox (15. September 2010)

Ein Mensch kann nicht gut sein. Es gibt (fast) keine Menschen die schaffen immer lieb und nett zu sein. Okay ich halte auch lieber noch die andere Backe hin aber, weil ich weiss dass das ihn wiederrum ärgert.

Denken wir an den Suezkanal, der zwischen Afrika und Arabien der ausgehoben. Er nützt sehr viel, auf dem Seeweg. Alle profitieren davon. Doch trotzdem hat man viele Menschenseelen da mit Unmenschlichen Arbeitszeit und Aufwänden zu Tode gearbeitet.

Somit will ich meinen: Alles hat seine Schattenseiten und der Mensch ist "programmiert" eifersüchtig, umoralisch usw. zu sein.


----------



## Arosk (15. September 2010)

Ich denke, also bin ich

Mein Philosopischer Anteil. (sicher falsch geschrieben)

> Für Gutes muß man sich anstrengen, schlechtes kommt von ganz alleine.


----------



## M1ghtymage (15. September 2010)

Jop, es heißt Philosophisch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Aber Descartes zitieren ist doch auch schonmal was 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## shadow24 (15. September 2010)

ich stand auch immer auf der "guten" Seite...aber nicht weil man das von mir erwartet sondern weil ich es aus überzeugung tue...ich ruhe in mir selbst und meiner inneren stärke.ich verabscheue alles dunkle und bösartige
ABER
wo licht ist,ist auch schatten...ich geb gerne zu dass ich durchaus häufig egoistisch handel,aber so ist der mensch halt.niemand ist perfekt.wenn alle perfekt wären würde es tatsächlich zu der beschriebenen stagnation führen


leider verwischen heutzutage in unserer schnellebigen gesellschaft die grenzen zwischen gut und böse immer mehr.man muss vieles erst von verschiedenen standpunkten betrachten um sich ein gesamtbild zu machen,da die medien gerne polarisieren udn statt objektive richtig subjektive eindrücke vermitteln
das internet und die medien sind gleichzeitig unser fluch und unser segen...wissen wird jetzt rasend schnell zugängig gemacht danke google,aber gleichzeitig kann es auch ganz schnell zu den "hexenverbrennungsphänomenen" kommen wie wir sie letztens hier im forum mit den hundebabys hatten die von einem mädchen in den fluss geschmissen wurden...


----------



## M1ghtymage (15. September 2010)

shadow24 schrieb:


> ich stand auch immer auf der "guten" Seite...aber nicht weil man das von mir erwartet sondern weil ich es aus überzeugung tue...ich ruhe in mir selbst und meiner inneren stärke.ich verabscheue alles dunkle und bösartige
> ABER
> wo licht ist,ist auch schatten...ich geb gerne zu dass ich durchaus häufig egoistisch handel,aber so ist der mensch halt.niemand ist perfekt.wenn alle perfekt wären würde es tatsächlich zu der beschriebenen stagnation führen
> 
> ...



Das Problem an der Nachrichtenbeschaffung ist, dass man es kaum schafft die ganzen ungefilterten Informationen zusammenzubekommen. Man bräuchte den ganzen Tag dazu. Eben dafür sind die Nachrichtensendungen da. Sie schauen sich alles an, analysieren und fassen es zusammen. Das Problem daran ist, dass diese Leute Menschen sind, du also eine Sekundärquelle hast und dadurch eine sehr subjektive Sichtweise zu sehen bekommst. Man kann nicht alles haben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kurator (15. September 2010)

Hui, wieder mal ein eingermassen spannendes Thema.
Ich Stelle einmal ganz frech in den Raum, dass bevor man überhaupt über dieses Thema diskutieren kann, das Wort gut definiert sein muss. Genau hier enstehen nämlich meiner Meinung nach schon die ersten Missverständnisse. Ich will dies einmal an Hand eines praktischen Beispieles illustrieren. Ich nehme hier zwei Personen, welche genau das selbe TUN. Jedoch mit einer ganz anderen Haltung. Die eine Person nenne ich Fritz (das ist keine Anspielung auf eine konkrete Person) und die andere Hans (auch hier natürlich keine Anspielung).
Die Situation ist für viele Menschen eine ganz alltägliche. Es geht darum ein Ticket für die Eisenbahn zu kaufen. Fritz und Hans machen genau die selbe Reise und bezahlen auch beide ganu gleich viel. Es ist das vorgeschriebene Ticket, so wie es halt sein sollte. Auf den ersten Blick würde man doch hier sagen, dass beide "gut" handeln. Daher will ich die Motivation der beiden ein bisschen ins Rampenlicht schieben. Hans hat das Ticket gekauft, weil er wusste, dass wenn er erwischt wird, er eine Busse bekommen würde. Fritz hat das Ticket gakauft, weil es richtig ist. Hans hat also das richtige getan, jedoch eigentlich aus selbstsüchtigen Motiven. In meinen Augen kann jedoch eine Person die selbstsüchtig handelt, nur schwerlich als gut dargestellt werden, auch wenn dies das augenscheinlich richtige tut. Die andere Person jedoch aus einer anderen Motivation das richtige getan. Ihr richtiges Handeln ist in sich selbst begründet. Die Person hat das richtige getan, eben weil es richtig ist und nicht, weil sie die Strafe fürchtet. Ein solches Verhalten denke ich, könnte man als gut bezeichnen.
Daraus lässt sich ableiten, dass ob ein Mensch "gut" ist oder nicht, sich nicht an seiner Tat messen lässt. An der Tat lässt sich nur messen, ob jemand richtig oder falsch gehandelt hat. Die jedoch natürlich auch nur dann, wenn eine allgemeingültige Norm oder besser gesagt Moral vorhanden ist. "Gut" ist also etwas, dass das Innerste des Menschen betrifft und somit kann eigentlich kein Mensch über den anderen sagen, dass er gut ist. Ganz einfach aus dem Grund, dass niemand in das Herz eines anderen Menschen blicken kann. Da aber kein Mensch frei von Selbstsucht ist, Stelle ich die These auf, dass es keinen guten Menschen gibt.

@Alkopopsteuer: "Nunja, von Moral halte ich nicht viel...jeder solltee selbst entscheiden können, was Gut ist und in welchem Maße man moralisch "korrekt" handelt." Ich weiss ja nicht, aber dieser Satz würde der Zerfall jeglicher Zivilisation bedeuten. Um es krass auszudrücken, darf jemand der nach diesem Motto lebt, nicht sagen, dass Hitler unmoralisch gehandelt hat. Er hat ja ganz einfach für sich selbst entschieden, was gut ist und was nicht. Somit kann ich ohne Probleme einen Raubmord begehen und dann ganz keck behaupten, dass dies meinem Verständnis von "gut" und moralisch entspricht. Da deiner Auffassung nach dies jeder selbst festlegen kann, so wie es für ihn stimmt, darf dann auch keiner mehr dafür zur Rechenschaft gezogen werden. Es würde die Auflösung von Richtig und Falsch auch in den offensichtlichsten Dingen bedeuten. Die Auflösung von Judikative, Exekutive und Legislative wäre die Zwingendenfolgen. Einfach aus dem Grund, weil sie auf allgmein gültigen Recht aufbauen (ob dies immer gerecht und gut ist, ist eine andere Frage). Es wäre die Zerstörung des Mitteinanders und dies eben aus dem Grund, weil der Mensch selbstsüchtig handelt.

mfg Kurator


----------



## Belomil (15. September 2010)

ich hab jetzt leider nicht alles gelesen (weil ich eigentlich ins bett will^^) aber darauf muss ich noch antworten^^



Berserkerkitten schrieb:


> Ich war mein Leben lang "gut", habe Arbeitskollegen mit Problemen geholfen [...]
> Wer nett ist, wird von allen ausgenutzt und verarscht und bis auf ein wenig vorgespielte Dankbarkeit gibt es auch keine Belohnung.



genau so etwas hab ich neulich erst erlebt... ich war zusammen mit meinem orchester (das werd ich hier nicht weiter erläutern, es sei nur so viel gesagt: wir sind KEIN! classic orchester das ständig nur mit mozart, bach und co abhängt! wer näheres erfahren will kann mir ne PN schreiben) in Kroatien auf Auftrittsreise. dort hab ich 2 13jährigen mädels von uns (dazu sei gesagt: ich bin m, 17) mehr oder weniger die kompletten 9 tage (sorry) den ARSCH nachgetragen, hab für die getan, gemacht, jeden müll besorgt und ihnen geholfen wo ich nur konnte (fragt mich nicht wieso, ich will nichtmal was von ihnen...)
was hab ich als dank bekommen für diese 9 tage "um die kiddies kümmern" ? NICHTS! und ich rede hier nicht vom materiellen, das brauch ich nicht, das will ich nicht.
ich wurde die komplette heimfahrt (immerhin 10std mit dem bus!) ignoriert, bin die meiste zeit allein auf meinem platz gesessen und hab musik gehört wärend die werten damen mit sonstwem gelabert/gewhatevert haben...
und ja, es war hart, nach 10 stunden aus dem bus auszusteigen und zu wissen, dass man eigentlich 9 tage für nichts und wieder nichts gut zu diesen menschen war. ich hatte vorher nicht viel mit ihnen zu tun (sind nunmal 4 jahre unterschied) aber in den tagen hab ich sie wirklich lieb gewonnen... und jetzt wünsch ich ihnen - so hart das klingen mag - den tod
aber nur deshalb bin ich jetzt nicht zu einem schlechteren menschen geworden. eine freundin von mir hat mir dann folgendes gesagt: die beiden unreifen gören wissen einfach nicht, was eine wahre freundschaft bedeutet.
sie hat recht, und dieser satz hat mir viel kraft gegeben... kraft, weiter an das gute im menschen zu glauben. kraft, weiterhin gut zu den menschen zu sein. kraft, nicht so wie diese kinder zu sein!



Berserkerkitten schrieb:


> Höre ich deswegen auf, nett zu sein? Nö. Vielleicht bin ich einfach doof oder ein Masochist.



exakt so ists bei mir auch... die 2 sind für mich gestorben aber deshalb bin ich jetzt nicht böse zu jedem. ich mag vielleicht etwas misstrauischer geworden sein, hinterfrage dinge aber ich bin immernoch der gleiche, hilfsbereite, selbstlose mensch zu dem mich meine mittlerweile beste freundin die letzten 6 monate geformt hat


um noch was so richtig zum topic zu sagen: ich muss m1ghtymage vollkommen recht geben, eine gesellschaft in der jeder nur an die gesamte menschheit und die vorteile die durch zusammenarbeit OHNE konkurrenz entstehen können ist einfach utopisch (und ich kann dafür einfach kein besseres/anderes wort finden)
man nehme einfach mal WoW als beispiel: ich kann mir einfach nicht vorstellen, dass der loot immer 100% gerecht verteilt wird an denjenigen der es wirklich am dringendsten braucht... das geht einfach nicht

PS: sollte aus irgendeinem grund jemand der mich im RL kennt das lesen: ja, so ist es! sagt es den beiden ruhig, ich kann mit der wahrheit leben, ob sie's können weiß ich nicht...


----------



## Kuya (16. September 2010)

Jester schrieb:


> Dazu überlegte ich mir Folgendes:
> Nehmen wir mal an, "alle" Menschen oder zumindest ein Großteil davon würden sich ab jetzt so verhalten, wie sich meine Mitschüler das vorstellen.
> *Wäre das nicht der Untergang der menschlichen Zivilisation?
> *Es würde die totale Stagnation bedeuten, man würde, was Fortschritt und Entwicklung angeht, auf demselben Level wie heute bleiben. Denn was wären Wissenschaft oder Wirtschaft ohne Ehrgeiz, rücksichtlosen Wettbewerb und eine gewisse Portion Wahn und Kaltblütigkeit?
> Viele der größten Erfolge in der Wissenschaft, grade in den letzten hundert Jahren wurden auf Kosten von Menschenleben erreicht, es wurde betrogen und verraten, um eine bedeutende Entwicklung unter eigenem Namen in die Geschichtsbücher eingehen zu sehen. Würden nun alle Wissenschaftler ethische und moralische Grundwerte, wie sie z.b. von vielen Religionsgemeinschaften gefordert werden, einhalten, wäre das ein heftiger Bremsklotz für den Fortschritt.​



Nun ja....

die Theorie macht durchaus Sinn...

Alternativ könnte man natürlich auch weiterdenken, dass in einer Welt, in der Wetteifer und Konkurrenzdenken nicht mehr existieren, sich auch die Mentalität der Menschen entwickelt.
Viele der Heutigen Menschen, deffinieren sich ja über ihre Arbeit, (bzw. Erfolg), könnten sich also eine Welt ohne nur schwer vorstellen.

So wäre es natürlich denkbar, dass sich die Mentalität im laufe der Generationen dann auch dahingehend ändern würde, das man sich gemeinsam größeren Zielen widmet.
Statt also selber möglichst gut wegzukommen, könnte eine große Wir-Mentalität zum Beispiel (da wir ja von "allen Menschen" reden, "die Welt einen"), und es ermöglichen große Projekte in Angriff zu nehmen. 

ähnlich dem "mit Freunden im Hobbykeller Basteln" vielleicht zur "Treibenden Kraft" werden. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


VIelelicht hätten wir dann keine Atombombe erfunden, dafür aber bereits den Mond besiedelt oder den Krebs ausgelöscht.


----------



## Caps-lock (16. September 2010)

> VIelelicht hätten wir dann keine Atombombe erfunden, dafür aber bereits den Mond besiedelt



Dir ist schon klar das genug Leute direkt von den Atomwaffen zum Mondprojekt verfrachtet wurden ? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.

Fakt ist nunmal das Krieg die Zivilisation voran bringt.
Und da wir schon philosiphisch sind zitiere ich einfach mal 2 Ferengi Erwerbsregeln:
34.) Frieden ist gut für den Profit 
35.) Krieg ist gut für den Profit 

Für Profit kann man auch Entwicklung oder Fortschritt einsetzen.

"böse" Menschen haben Raketen gebaut um damit London zu bombardieren  Die selben "guten" Menschen haben diese Raketen weiterentwickelt um damit Menschen zum Mond und in letzer Instanz Satelliten für Iphones in den HImmel zu schießen

"böse" Menschen haben Atomwaffen erfunden. Die selben guten Menschen haben Atomkraftwerke gebaut, die im Grunde die Zivilisation stark voran gebracht haben.

Wenn alle Menschen immer nur Guten tun würden, würde die Welt irgendwann stagnieren.
Wenn alle Menschen immer nur Böses tun würden, würde die Welt irgendwann zerstört werden.

Daraus folgt doch eindeutig das gut besser ist als böse. Und ganz wichtig: Ohne böse lässt sich kein gut definieren 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

, also wären dann die Menschen die nicht so gut sind wie die anderen böse....


----------



## shadow24 (16. September 2010)

Kurator schrieb:


> Hans hat also das richtige getan, jedoch eigentlich aus selbstsüchtigen Motiven. In meinen Augen kann jedoch eine Person die selbstsüchtig handelt, nur schwerlich als gut dargestellt werden, auch wenn dies das augenscheinlich richtige tut. Die andere Person jedoch aus einer anderen Motivation das richtige getan. Ihr richtiges Handeln ist in sich selbst begründet. Die Person hat das richtige getan, eben weil es richtig ist und nicht, weil sie die Strafe fürchtet. Ein solches Verhalten denke ich, könnte man als gut bezeichnen.
> Daraus lässt sich ableiten, dass ob ein Mensch "gut" ist oder nicht, sich nicht an seiner Tat messen lässt. An der Tat lässt sich nur messen, ob jemand richtig oder falsch gehandelt hat. Die jedoch natürlich auch nur dann, wenn eine allgemeingültige Norm oder besser gesagt Moral vorhanden ist. "Gut" ist also etwas, dass das Innerste des Menschen betrifft und somit kann eigentlich kein Mensch über den anderen sagen, dass er gut ist. Ganz einfach aus dem Grund, dass niemand in das Herz eines anderen Menschen blicken kann. Da aber kein Mensch frei von Selbstsucht ist, Stelle ich die These auf, dass es keinen guten Menschen gibt.



gut abgeleitet...fand ich sehr interessant,weil ich in manchen Dingen einfach der "Hans"-Typ bin,der aus egoistischen Gründen gutes tut,oder weil es das gesetz einfach vorschreibt....aber trotzdem muss man da noch tiefer gehen udn weiter differenzieren,weil ich auch nicht immer so handel.manches gute tu ich einfach aus eigenen antrieb um einen anderen einfach zu helfen(ohne was dafür zu verlangen.udn da muss ich gleich noch auf den anderen poster hier eingehen,der irgendwie ein preis erwartet hat von denen die er geholfen hat)...also ich würde mich als "überwiegend" gut bezeichnen,der mehr selbstlos handelt...
muss ich nochmal ein bissel drüber nachdenken.aber interessante betrachtungsweise...


----------



## shadow24 (16. September 2010)

Belomil schrieb:


> dort hab ich 2 13jährigen mädels von uns (dazu sei gesagt: ich bin m, 17) mehr oder weniger die kompletten 9 tage (sorry) den ARSCH nachgetragen, hab für die getan, gemacht, jeden müll besorgt und ihnen geholfen wo ich nur konnte (fragt mich nicht wieso, ich will nichtmal was von ihnen...)
> was hab ich als dank bekommen für diese 9 tage "um die kiddies kümmern" ? NICHTS! und ich rede hier nicht vom materiellen, das brauch ich nicht, das will ich nicht.
> ich wurde die komplette heimfahrt (immerhin 10std mit dem bus!) ignoriert, bin die meiste zeit allein auf meinem platz gesessen und hab musik gehört wärend die werten damen mit sonstwem gelabert/gewhatevert haben...
> und ja, es war hart, nach 10 stunden aus dem bus auszusteigen und zu wissen, dass man eigentlich 9 tage für nichts und wieder nichts gut zu diesen menschen war.




udn genau da taucht die frage wieder auf:hast du wirklich "gut" gehandelt aus deinem ureeigensten Willen heraus einfach nur gutes zu tun,oder hast du gleich von anfang an damit gerechnet irgendetwas udn sei es nur deren Gesellschaft,dankbarkeit,oder irgednwas anderes von den beiden zu bekommen?
Wahrhaft Gutes verlangt nicht nach entlohnung,sondern wird einfach getan...
ich weiss jetzt nicht ob sie dich darum gebeten haben,aber falls nicht hättest du denen ja auch nicht helfen müssen.warum hast du ihnen denn geholfen?nur um gut zu sein sicher nicht,denn dann würdest du dich jetzt nicht darüber aufregen,sondern einfach mit dem guten Gefühl leben jemanden geholfen zu haben
und sowas versteh ich nicht,du läufst denen 9 tage hinterher und regst dich auf das sie auf der Rückfahrt nicht neben dir sitzen, dich umschmeicheln udn dankbar zu deinen füssen sitzen???kommt dir das nicht selbst merkwürdig vor wenn du das hier liest?????
udn zusätzlich hast du dein gutes handeln mit den sätzen aus deinem post genau ins gegenteil gewandelt indem du ihnen sogar den "Tod wünschst" nur weil sie sich undankbar gezeigt haben...hallo,gehts noch???ist das noch pubertäres denken oder gehört das schon behandelt?die frage stellt sich mir nach deinem text...


----------



## sympathisant (16. September 2010)

heute ganz unphilosophisch: diese aufteilung in gut und schlecht ist einfach scheisse. da werden menschen und taten in kategorien eingeteilt ohne hintergründe zu kennen. jeder soll leben wie es ihm gefällt .. man muss nur mit den konsequenzen leben können.


----------



## MoK (16. September 2010)

der zweck heiligt niemals die mittel


----------



## sympathisant (16. September 2010)

es muss ja auch nix geheiligt sein ..


----------



## Shaxul (16. September 2010)

gelöscht


----------



## Crucial² (16. September 2010)

Belomil schrieb:


> genau so etwas hab ich neulich erst erlebt... ich war zusammen mit meinem orchester (das werd ich hier nicht weiter erläutern, es sei nur so viel gesagt: wir sind KEIN! classic orchester das ständig nur mit mozart, bach und co abhängt! wer näheres erfahren will kann mir ne PN schreiben) in Kroatien auf Auftrittsreise. dort hab ich 2 13jährigen mädels von uns (dazu sei gesagt: ich bin m, 17) mehr oder weniger die kompletten 9 tage (sorry) den ARSCH nachgetragen, hab für die getan, gemacht, jeden müll besorgt und ihnen geholfen wo ich nur konnte (fragt mich nicht wieso, ich will nichtmal was von ihnen...)
> was hab ich als dank bekommen für diese 9 tage "um die kiddies kümmern" ? NICHTS! und ich rede hier nicht vom materiellen, das brauch ich nicht, das will ich nicht.
> ich wurde die komplette heimfahrt (immerhin 10std mit dem bus!) ignoriert, bin die meiste zeit allein auf meinem platz gesessen und hab musik gehört wärend die werten damen mit sonstwem gelabert/gewhatevert haben...
> und ja, es war hart, nach 10 stunden aus dem bus auszusteigen und zu wissen, dass man eigentlich 9 tage für nichts und wieder nichts gut zu diesen menschen war. ich hatte vorher nicht viel mit ihnen zu tun (sind nunmal 4 jahre unterschied) aber in den tagen hab ich sie wirklich lieb gewonnen... und jetzt wünsch ich ihnen - so hart das klingen mag - den tod
> ...



Sorry, aber was du hier als "Nett seien" beschreibst nennt man in meiner Gegend: "Du hast dich zum Volldeppen gemacht." Kein Wunder das sie nicht mit dir labbern wollten, bist ihnen bestimmt die 9 Tage schon voll aufn Sack gegangen. 

Desweiteren wurdest du wohl die Komplette Heimfahrt vom gesamten Orchester-Team ignoriert... Fällt dir was auf? Also sorry, aber so blind kann doch kein Mensch der Welt sein. Die Leute dort mögen dich halt wohl nicht so recht. So bitter das klingt, aber anders ist das für mich nicht zu erklären.

*
Und dann eh der beste Satz:*


> exakt so ists bei mir auch... die 2 sind für mich gestorben aber deshalb bin ich jetzt nicht böse zu jedem. ich mag vielleicht etwas misstrauischer geworden sein, hinterfrage dinge aber ich bin immernoch der gleiche, hilfsbereite, selbstlose mensch zu dem mich meine mittlerweile beste freundin die letzten 6 monate geformt hat.



Wieso muss deine beste Freundin dich zu etwas Formen? Sollte dass nicht Aufgabe deiner Eltern gewesen seien, dir die richtige "Richtung" aufzuzeigen...? Und zu was sie dich geformt hat kann man ja oben lesen: Bei dem Ausflug jedenfalls hast du dich wohl zum deppen gemacht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




*Aber es wird ja noch besser:*


> PS: sollte aus irgendeinem grund jemand der mich im RL kennt das lesen: ja, so ist es! sagt es den beiden ruhig, ich kann mit der wahrheit leben, ob sie's können weiß ich nicht...



Sag mal, Alter... Checkst du eigentlich irgendwas? Du bist den zwei 13 Jährigen vollkommen scheiß Egal. Für die bist du nur irgendein Freak der 9 Tage um sie herum gewuselt ist. Das haben sie bei der Bus-Heimfahrt deutlich gemacht! Könnte mir bei deinem Beitrag mehrfach ans Hirn langen, so Ignorant kann doch kein Mensch der Welt sein?! Also nochmal für dich: SIE HABEN DICH HARDCORE ABBLITZEN LASSEN WEIL DU IHNEN KACK EGAL BIST.



> aber in den tagen hab ich sie wirklich lieb gewonnen... und jetzt wünsch ich ihnen - so hart das klingen mag - den tod



Gib dich in Psychiatrische Behandlung, Idiot. Du spinnst wohl ein bisschen?! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## MoK (16. September 2010)

sympathisant schrieb:


> es muss ja auch nix geheiligt sein ..



nimms nich persönlich aber dir würd ich nochmal empfehlen die schulbank zu drücken da du den sinn dieses satzen nich verstanden zu haben scheinst

@belomil

ich glaub du hast den sinn des "gutes tun" nicht verstanden
man tut gutes nicht um was zu zurück zu bekommen sondern um des guten an sich.....
man tut gutes nicht um sich zu fragen was hab ich davon, sondern weil es das richtige is....

und ich würd mir echt mal gedanken machen warum dir als 17 jähriger 2 13 jährige püppies wichtig sind ??
würd mir mal frauen in deinem alter suchen... die wissen sowas eventuell noch zu schätzen


----------



## sympathisant (16. September 2010)

MoK schrieb:


> nimms nich persönlich aber dir würd ich nochmal empfehlen die schulbank zu drücken da du den sinn dieses satzen nich verstanden zu haben scheinst



wie solls ichs sonst nehmen?

ich weiss was der satz bedeutet. du hast mich nicht verstanden. es ist egal ob irgendjemand eine tat nach seinen maßstäben als gerechtfertigt ansieht. das ändert nichts.


----------



## Soramac (16. September 2010)

Tikume schrieb:


> Es gäbe keine Umweltverschmutzung, keine iPhones, kein Wow. Man wäre viel an der frischen Luft und würde Abends in der Hütte rammeln was das Zeug hält.
> Würde ich jetzt nicht als so super schlecht ansehen.



Naja da in Afrika die haben auch nicht mal Licht in der Bude, oder wie hier erwaehnt iPhones. Dafuer haben die aber auch noch eine jede Menge Spass.


----------



## sympathisant (16. September 2010)

echt? schon gelesen: http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Darfur-Konflikt


zu solchen pauschalisierungen würde ich mich nicht hinreissen lassen. es sei denn das war ironisch gemeint ...


----------



## Velvet-Revolver (16. September 2010)

wenn jeder an sich denkt ist an alle gedacht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ohrensammler (16. September 2010)

Soramac schrieb:


> Naja da in Afrika die haben auch nicht mal Licht in der Bude, oder wie hier erwaehnt iPhones. Dafuer haben die aber auch noch eine jede Menge Spass.



*hust* wie schön muss das Leben sein, wenn man nach derart einfachen Lebensweisheiten lebt...omg


----------



## White_Sky (16. September 2010)

Ist das selbst nicht ein wenig arrogant zu sagen, dass man 'gut' ist?

Meine Gedanken sind zwar sehr pessimistisch und misanthropisch, aber helfe irgentwie trotzdem Menschen, einfach weil .... äähhmm ka (ich kann es nicht beschreiben) 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

. Eigentlich weiß ich noch nicht einmal, ob ich 'gut' bin, z.B. ich prahle (u.a hier auch!) gerade herum, dass ich schon viel gutes gemacht habe. Bin ich nun Arrogant?

Wie würde es wohl aussehen, wenn Menschen darauf 'programmiert' wären andere glücklich zu sehen?

Für mich sind Menschen von Natur aus (sehr) bösartig. Unser erweitertes Bewusstsein sorgt dafür, dass wir vieles Böses anrichten und es scheint uns auch noch Spaß zu machen.


----------



## Death the Kid (16. September 2010)

Ich denke mal wenn man anderen Menschen hilft,dann ist man schlicht einfach höflich
und anständig,d.h aber nicht,dass man direkt "Gut" ist.

Ich könnte z.B meinen Mitschülern helfen und gleichzeitig schikanieren,dann wäre ich ja
doch irgendwie wieder gut...

Nebenbei,eine "gute" Gesellschaft würde nicht untergehen.
Gehen wir nun alle den Bach unter,weil sich die Gefängnisse leeren?


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Bleibt der Fortschritt hängen,weil man sich nicht erst dafür umbringen muss?
Bilden wir uns militärisch zurück,weil es kein Krieg gibt?

Denkt nochmal gründlich nach bevor ihr logistischen Unsinn schreibt.


----------



## Ohrensammler (16. September 2010)

Death schrieb:


> Denkt nochmal gründlich nach bevor ihr logistischen Unsinn schreibt.



Logistik


----------



## Bloodletting (16. September 2010)

Death schrieb:


> Nebenbei,eine "gute" Gesellschaft würde nicht untergehen.
> Gehen wir nun alle den Bach unter,weil sich die Gefängnisse leeren?
> Bleibt der Fortschritt hängen,weil man sich nicht erst dafür umbringen muss?
> Bilden wir uns militärisch zurück,weil es kein Krieg gibt?



Untergehen vllt nicht, aber Fortschritt wäre quasi nicht vorhanden.


----------



## Selor Kiith (16. September 2010)

Das Problem an der Sache ist... wir sind allesamt so sehr auf unsere Gesellschaft und "das Böse" eingerichtet, dass man sich keine Gesellschaft anders vorstellen kann...

Ich bin mir sicher das es funktionieren kann und das auch der Fortschritt nicht zum erliegen kommen würde... er würde lediglich aus anderen Beweggründen vorran getrieben werden...

Zum Beispiel:
Mehr Leute wohnen auf der Erde... mehr Leute brauchen Strom... man will die Umwelt dabei schonen also entwickelt man eine effiziente umweltschonende Energietechnologie...


----------



## Death the Kid (16. September 2010)

Ohrensammler schrieb:


> Logistik



logos &#8594; Verstand, Sinn, Rechnung
logikos &#8594; richtig, vernünftig
logistikos &#8594; berechnend, logisch denkend

Kann ich sonst noch etwas für dich tun oder ist dir langweilig?


----------



## Berserkerkitten (16. September 2010)

Death schrieb:


> Kann ich sonst noch etwas für dich tun oder ist dir langweilig?



Für den Anfang könntest Du versuchen zu begreifen, dass Logistik nix mit Logik zu tun hat. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Death the Kid (16. September 2010)

Berserkerkitten schrieb:


> Für den Anfang könntest Du versuchen zu begreifen, dass Logistik nix mit Logik zu tun hat.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Du könntest vielleicht mal versuchen die Logistik mit den angegeben utopischen Vorstellungen zu
vergleichen und etwas daraus zu schließen...


----------



## Berserkerkitten (16. September 2010)

Death schrieb:


> Du könntest vielleicht mal versuchen die Logistik mit den angegeben utopischen Vorstellungen zu
> vergleichen und etwas daraus zu schließen...



Wenn wir schon so schön am Klugscheißen sind, klär' uns doch einfach auf, wie du es gemeint hast. Anscheinend bin ich ja nicht der Einzige, der das nicht begreift. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jester (16. September 2010)

MoK schrieb:


> ich glaub du hast den sinn des "gutes tun" nicht verstanden
> man tut gutes nicht um was zu zurück zu bekommen sondern um des guten an sich.....
> man tut gutes nicht um sich zu fragen was hab ich davon, sondern weil es das richtige is....



Du Naivling!
Es gibt Theorien, nach denen wir alles, was wir tun, sei es "gut" oder "böse" aus purem Egoismus machen, auch wenn das unbewusst geschehen kann...
Und ich finde diese Theorien sehr einleuchtend! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bloodletting (16. September 2010)

Jester schrieb:


> Es gibt Theorien, nach denen wir alles, was wir tun, sei es "gut" oder "böse" aus purem Egoismus machen, auch wenn das unbewusst geschehen kann...



So schauts aus.
Wenn ich einer Frau die Tür auf halte, dann will ich entweder bei ihr schleimen, oder ich finde sie attraktiv und will sie ins Bett bekommen und dort "rumschleimen". (KEKSE FÜR ANSPIELUNGEN!)


----------



## Ren-Alekz (16. September 2010)

philosophie ist reinster schwachsinn..man kann JEDES thema in tausend richtungen lenken mit schlüssigen argumentationen..ung glaubt mir..man kann wirklich vieles schlüssig argumentieren/gegenargumentiern und das ganze ins unendliche führen..pholosphie ist ein ergebnissloser scheiß den man sich ehh nur antut wenn man komplett besoffen mit nem kumpel irgendwo rumsitzt und labert...leute die sich den kack zum beruf gemacht haben gehören für mich in die kathegorie: "entertainer": ganz unterhaltsam aber nicht sonderlich produktiv 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jester (17. September 2010)

Ren-Alekz schrieb:


> philosophie ist reinster schwachsinn..man kann JEDES thema in tausend richtungen lenken mit schlüssigen argumentationen..ung glaubt mir..man kann wirklich vieles schlüssig argumentieren/gegenargumentiern und das ganze ins unendliche führen..pholosphie ist ein ergebnissloser scheiß den man sich ehh nur antut wenn man komplett besoffen mit nem kumpel irgendwo rumsitzt und labert...leute die sich den kack zum beruf gemacht haben gehören für mich in die kathegorie: "entertainer": ganz unterhaltsam aber nicht sonderlich produktiv
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Man kann natürlich jedes Thema in alle Richtungen lenken und schlüßig begründen. 
Aber auch in der Philosophie gibt es sowas wie "Grundsätze", an denen keiner mehr rütteln (sollte).
Und es ist natürlich kein Schwachsinn, ohne die Philosophie würden wir immernoch auf Bäumen hocken bzw. hätten uns schon allesamt ausgelöscht.
Denn grade die ersten Philosophen wie Sokrates oder Platon waren eher Universalgelehrte und legten Grundsteine, von denen wir heute noch profitieren. Generell waren das ziemlich töfte Typen!


----------



## Konov (17. September 2010)

Crucial² schrieb:


> Gib dich in Psychiatrische Behandlung, Idiot. Du spinnst wohl ein bisschen?!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Na das ist aber auch nicht die feine englische Art...

Das was er geschrieben hat, klingt zwar ein bißchen komisch, aber kein Grund gleich derartig ausfallend zu werden.
Und ohne euch beide zu kennen, aber in dem Moment kommt er sympathischer rüber, als du.

Leute überlegt doch mal was ihr schreibt bevor ihr in die Tasten haut... alle beide...


----------



## Berserkerkitten (17. September 2010)

Konov schrieb:


> Leute überlegt doch mal was ihr schreibt bevor ihr in die Tasten haut... alle beide...



In diesem Zusammenhang erinnere ich auch nochmal an unsere Forenregeln und die Strafen, die auf persönliche Beleidigungen stehen.


----------



## Ren-Alekz (17. September 2010)

Jester schrieb:


> Und es ist natürlich kein Schwachsinn, ohne die Philosophie würden wir immernoch auf Bäumen hocken bzw. hätten uns schon allesamt ausgelöscht.
> Denn grade die ersten Philosophen wie Sokrates oder Platon waren eher Universalgelehrte und legten Grundsteine, von denen wir heute noch profitieren.



das wage ich jetzt mal stark zu bezweifeln^^

angenommen es gäbe keine philosophie sondern puren materiellen rationalismus..sprich nur rein gewöhnliche wissenschaft ohne hinterfragungen..ob es uns dadurch schlechter gehen würde kann man nicht so leicht sagen..naja man kann deinen ersten satz ja auch umdrehen, ohne philosophe gäbe es weniger kriege da diese oft zur begründung beiträgt..generell ist sie sehr leicht manipulierbar und es ist auch oft schwer da den durchblick zu behalten da alles nur auf theorien beruht die schon morgen nicht mehr gelten könnten


----------



## Selor Kiith (17. September 2010)

Konov schrieb:


> Und ohne euch beide zu kennen, aber in dem Moment kommt er sympathischer rüber, als du.



Du findest es sympathischer jemanden den Tod zu wünschen als jemanden vorsichtshalber in eine Psychiatrische Einrichtung zu verfrachten bevor er den "Todes-Wunsch" selbst in die Hand nimmt?


----------



## Crucial² (17. September 2010)

Berserkerkitten schrieb:


> Wenn wir schon so schön am Klugscheißen sind, klär' uns doch einfach auf, wie du es gemeint hast. Anscheinend bin ich ja nicht der Einzige, der das nicht begreift.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Stimmt, ich kapiers auch nicht. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




@Konov: Geht hier ja auch nicht darum den Preis für den "Sympathischsten Buffed Member" zu gewinnen. Ich bin halt ehrlich, und wenn ich von so nem Freak (sorry, ich werde schon wieder zum Arschloch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ) lesen muss, wie krank und weltfremd seine Gedanken sind, dann kann ich nicht still bleiben. Is so!


----------



## Konov (17. September 2010)

Selor schrieb:


> Du findest es sympathischer jemanden den Tod zu wünschen als jemanden vorsichtshalber in eine Psychiatrische Einrichtung zu verfrachten bevor er den "Todes-Wunsch" selbst in die Hand nimmt?



Nein, es ging mir um die Ausdrucksweise... denn die von Crucial war keineswegs angemessen.
Jemandem den Tod wünschen ist auch nicht in Ordnung.




Crucial² schrieb:


> Stimmt, ich kapiers auch nicht.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Natürlich geht es nicht darum, das sympathischste Buffed Member zu sein. Aber man sollte doch niemanden grundlos beleidigen, oder?
So unverständlich seine Argumentation auch sein mag, wenn du jemanden beschimpfst, zeugt es genau genommen nur von deiner eigenen Unfähigkeit, dich an die Diskussionsregeln zu halten. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Vielleicht kann ja der Herr um den es hier geht mal Licht ins Dunkeln bringen und erklären, ob er den Unmut über seine Äußerungen versteht.


----------



## sympathisant (17. September 2010)

da sind wir wieder bei dem was ich meine. 

jemandem dem tod wünschen ist nicht gut? 

es gab doch wohl genug menschen auf der welt die den tod verdient haben. natürlich nicht im buffed-forum. :-)


aber darauf wollte ich am anfang schon mal hinaus. man kann menschen nicht in gut und böse aufteilen. es kommt immer auf den hintergrund und die motivation und wasweissichnochalles an .. daher kann man auch nie sagen, dass jemand ein guter mensch ist.


----------



## shadow24 (17. September 2010)

Konov schrieb:


> Vielleicht kann ja der Herr um den es hier geht mal Licht ins Dunkeln bringen und erklären, ob er den Unmut über seine Äußerungen versteht.




ich kann crucial auch zum teil verstehen da ich auch schon auf seite 1 post nr. 17 auf den post von bellemi oder wie der hiess geantwortet habe.ich fand es auch unmöglich was der für gedankengänge hatte,aber hab mich versucht noch recht human auszudrücken...
somit habt ihr beide recht.das von crucial war schon recht bissig,bringt es aber unterm strich auch aufm punkt...
udn ich glaub nicht das wir von dem hier nochmal was zu der geschichte hier hören werden...


----------



## Kuya (17. September 2010)

Belomil schrieb:


> Dort hab ich 2 13jährigen mädels von uns (dazu sei gesagt: ich bin m, 17) mehr oder weniger die kompletten 9 tage (sorry) den ARSCH nachgetragen, hab für die getan, gemacht, jeden müll besorgt und ihnen geholfen wo ich nur konnte (fragt mich nicht wieso, ich will nichtmal was von ihnen...)
> was hab ich als dank bekommen für diese 9 tage "um die kiddies kümmern" ? NICHTS! und ich rede hier nicht vom materiellen, das brauch ich nicht, das will ich nicht.
> ich wurde die komplette heimfahrt (immerhin 10std mit dem bus!) ignoriert, bin die meiste zeit allein auf meinem platz gesessen und hab musik gehört wärend die werten damen mit sonstwem gelabert/gewhatevert haben...
> und ja, es war hart, nach 10 stunden aus dem bus auszusteigen und zu wissen, dass man eigentlich 9 tage für nichts und wieder nichts gut zu diesen menschen war. ich hatte vorher nicht viel mit ihnen zu tun (sind nunmal 4 jahre unterschied) aber in den tagen hab ich sie wirklich lieb gewonnen... und jetzt wünsch ich ihnen - so hart das klingen mag - den tod



Also ich lese seinen "Ihnen den Tod" wunsch eher als "völlige Enttäuscht von Ihnen sein".
Oft ist es wichtiger zwischen den Zeilen zu lesen. Es ist villeicht die falsche Wortwahl für menschen die es "Wörtlich" verstehen, aber sich aus "enttäuschung" im Ton zu vergreifen ist "wenn auch nicht in ordnung" zuweilen verständlich. Jeder sagt im Zorn Dinge die er nicht Wortörtlich meint. Fakt ist leider das Dankbarkeit für Gute Taten nicht Selbstverständlich ist. Du hättest dich demnach schon viel früher mit anderen Dingen beschäftigen müssen. Außerdem sind 13jährigen oft die Tragweiten ihrer Handlungen nicht richtig bewusst. mein 14 Jähriger Bruder wollte auch nicht absichtlich mein 130 Euro Hemd kaputt machen.
Auch wenn ich es ihm irgendwo übel nehme, so kann ich nicht zwangsläufig auf ihn sauer sein. Wäre ja meine Aufgabe gewesen Wertvolle Dinge die mir etwas bedeuten von anderen Menschen fern zu halten.
Wenn du Dankbarkeit erwartest, dann ist die Tat nicht mehr selbstlos. Es heißt doch so schön, Undankbarkeit ist der Welten Lohn. Daraus lernen solltest du, dass es nicht deine Aufgabe ist, anderen jeden Wunsch von den Augen abzulesen.




Crucial² schrieb:


> Wieso muss deine beste Freundin dich zu etwas Formen? Sollte dass nicht Aufgabe deiner Eltern gewesen seien, dir die richtige "Richtung" aufzuzeigen...?



Meine Eltern haben mir eigentlich auch eher das Gegenteil gezeigt. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






MoK schrieb:


> ich glaub du hast den sinn des "gutes tun" nicht verstanden
> man tut gutes nicht um was zu zurück zu bekommen sondern um des guten an sich.....
> man tut gutes nicht um sich zu fragen was hab ich davon, sondern weil es das richtige is....
> 
> ...



exacto mundo. Wenn ich Jemandem einen Gefallen tue, um deren Gunst zu erringen, hab ich Hintergedanken, was aus meiner Guten selbstlosen Tat, eine eigennützige macht.
Abgesehen davon...
Der Altersunterschied zwischen 13 und 17 fällt einfach viel mehr ins Gewicht als später. ab ü20 sind 4-8 Jahre unterschied eigentlich normal.
20 jährige Mädchen interessieren sich nunmal für nix unter 26. Meine Arbeitskollegin zum Beispiel war 19, und hat sich nen Freund gesucht der 34 ist. 
Der Vorteil ist dafür auf unserer Seite, da du als Mann kannst diesen Lebensabschnitt somit viel länger genießen kannst. Ich würde auch keine Freundin in meinem Alter wollen.



Death schrieb:


> Ich könnte z.B meinen Mitschülern helfen und gleichzeitig schikanieren,dann wäre ich ja
> doch irgendwie wieder gut...



Falsch, du würdest nur deine Bösen Taten mit Guten ausgleichen, (oder deine Guten mit Bösen, wie auch immer). 
Das haben meine Eltern nämlich auch immer versucht. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Außer du meinst ironisches schikanieren, das wäre dann wieder etwas anderes. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Bloodletting schrieb:


> So schauts aus.
> Wenn ich einer Frau die Tür auf halte, dann will ich entweder bei ihr schleimen, oder ich finde sie attraktiv und will sie ins Bett bekommen.



Öhm.. also ich halte ner Frau in der Bank eigentlich nur die Tür auf, weil sich es gerade so anbietet und sie vielleicht die Hände voll hat.
Ein Danke ist nicht erforderlich, es kam gelegen. Wenn ich eine Frau ins Bett bekommen möchte, wäre ihr "die Tür aufhalten" so ziemlich das letzte was ich tun würde.
oder bist du gerne der Kumpeltyp? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Als ich neulich auf ner Party ein Mädchen kennen lernte was mir gefallen hat, gab ich ihr vor allen zuletzt die Hand mit der Begründung "Frauen geb ich immer zuletzt die Hand".
Die männlichen Gäste fanden die Aktion irrsinnig cool, während die Dame selber mich deswegen faszinierend fand. Am "nde hat das auch so funktioniert wie ich das geplant hatte, und man ist sich näher gekommen.

Mag sein das mir Buffed-Damen da gezielt wiedersprechen, aber es ist nunmal so das nette Kerle "langweilig" sind. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## M1ghtymage (17. September 2010)

sympathisant schrieb:


> da sind wir wieder bei dem was ich meine.
> 
> jemandem dem tod wünschen ist nicht gut?
> 
> ...



Mann kann in "gut" und "schlecht" teilen, nur muss das jeder für sich selbst machen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kuya (17. September 2010)

sympathisant schrieb:


> Jemandem dem tod wünschen ist nicht gut?



um aus meinem Lieblingsfilm zu zitieren:
"Überleg dir gut was du dir wünschst, du bekommst es vielleicht!" 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bloodletting (17. September 2010)

Kuya schrieb:


> Öhm.. also ich halte ner Frau in der Bank eigentlich nur die Tür auf, weil sich es gerade so anbietet und sie vielleicht die Hände voll hat.
> Ein Danke ist nicht erforderlich, es kam gelegen. Wenn ich eine Frau ins Bett bekommen möchte, wäre ihr "die Tür aufhalten" so ziemlich das letzte was ich tun würde.
> oder bist du gerne der Kumpeltyp?
> 
> ...



Mein Post war mit völliger Absicht übertrieben dargestellt.^^


----------



## Kuya (17. September 2010)

Achso... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Naja ich dachte halt... habe früher nämlich immer den selben Fehler gemacht und mich immer gewundert warum stets jene auf mich standen,
die mir mit abstand am meisten auf die Nerven gegangen sind. Nachdem ich aufgehört hatte, meine nette Fassade zu Schauspielern nahm mein Liebesleben eine 90° Wendung.

Äh Tante edith meint: es sollte 180° heißen.
Hab schon zu lange nicht mehr Tony Hawk gespielt.. xD


----------



## Berserkerkitten (17. September 2010)

Wenn sich dein Liebesleben um 180° gedreht hat, stehst Du dann inzwischen auf Männer? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Nach meiner Erfahrung stehen Mädels tendenziell auch eher auf "böse Jungs", erliegen aber der Illusion, dass diese Jungs zu allen böse sind, nur nicht zu ihnen selbst. Außerdem wollen viele Frauen ihren Macker so lange "zurechtbiegen", bis er irgendwie passt. Da stellt man dann irgendwann fest, dass man den bösen Buben zum Weichei gemacht hat und das passt dann auch wieder nicht. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



BTT: Natürlich definiert "gut" und "böse" jeder irgendwie selbst für sich und unterm Strich macht jeder das, was er mit seinem Gewissen vereinbaren kann. Es ist allerdings traurig genug, dass man den Menschen mit der "Hölle" und anderen Schauermärchen drohen muss, damit sie sich nicht wie totale Arschlöcher aufführen. Ich bin der festen Überzeugung, dass man es als Arsch leichter im Leben hat als "nette" Menschen. Was nicht heißen soll, dass ich das befürworte.


----------



## Kuya (17. September 2010)

Berserkerkitten schrieb:


> Wenn sich dein Liebesleben um 180° gedreht hat, stehst Du dann inzwischen auf Männer?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Oha.. ich hätte doch bei 90° bleiben sollen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Aber der Rest stimmt absolut. habe nen Kumpel, der so halber Südländer ist, und der totale Frauenschwarm.
Der achtet immer total auf sein Outfit. 
Seit einem jahr hat der nun ne feste Freundin die bei Ihm wohnt.

Sie....

hat seine Wohnung neu dekoriert, und kauft Ihm seine Anziehsachen.
Als er neulich mit uns Feiern war, traute ich meinen Augen kaum. er hatte eine monotone dunkelgraue Strickjacke an. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Crucial² (21. September 2010)

Berserkerkitten schrieb:


> In diesem Zusammenhang erinnere ich auch nochmal an unsere Forenregeln und die Strafen, die auf persönliche Beleidigungen stehen.



Nice, aber jemand öffentlich den "Tod zu wünschen" widerspricht keinen Regeln oder was? Für solche Sätze in Foren interessiert sich sogar die Polzei btw!


----------



## Shaila (22. September 2010)

Der Mensch hat meiner Meinung nach grundlegend eine böse Seite, schon als der Mensch zu Welt kommt. Man kann sagen, dass der Mensch grundlegend böse ist. Was ist der Beweiß dafür ? Nunja, die zahlreichen Gräueltaten in der Geschichte z.B. oder ein viel banaleres Beispiel: Horrorfilme. Allein das ein Mensch solche Gedanken überhaupt nur entwickelt und die Tatsache, dass viele Menschen sich Horrorfilme gerne anschauen, zeugt in meinen Augen von "bösen" Gedankengängen innerhalb des Gehirns.

Wäre ein Mensch grundlegend gut, dann dürfte es sowas nämlich nicht geben, wobei die Begriffe gut und böse sowieso ab einem gewissen Punkt Definitionsache sind. Jeder hat da zwar vielleicht Abweichungen, aber ich denke unter "böse" und "gut" stellen sich alle ungefähr das Gleiche vor. 

So, wenn jetzt aber der Mensch nur böse wäre, dann würde es die Menschen nicht mehr geben, zumindest nicht so weit entwickelt. Ich denke der Mensch hat sowohl eine gute, als auch eine böse Seite und im Verlauf des Lebens wird durch verschiedene Faktoren beeinflusst, welche Seite die Überhand nimmt. Faktoren wie z.B. Erziehung, soziales Umfeld. All das prägt einen Menschen bis ins Alter und beeinflusst stark dessen Gedankengänge. Es gibt keinen Menschen auf der Welt den man grundlegend als "gut" betrachten kann, weil es meiner Meinung nach keine einfache Trennung von gut und böse geben kann. Das menschliche Gehirn ist unglaublich komplex und ich bin der Ansicht, dass der Mensch beide Seiten verkörpert und es dann von den oben genannten Faktoren abhängt, welche Seite überwiegt.Ein Mittelmaß ist da der Beste Weg, wie ich finde.


----------



## shadow24 (22. September 2010)

Meneleus01 schrieb:


> Man kann sagen, dass der Mensch grundlegend böse ist.
> 
> Ich denke der Mensch hat sowohl eine gute, als auch eine böse Seite und im Verlauf des Lebens wird durch verschiedene Faktoren beeinflusst, welche Seite die Überhand nimmt. Faktoren wie z.B. Erziehung, soziales Umfeld. All das prägt einen Menschen bis ins Alter und beeinflusst stark dessen Gedankengänge.



wiedersprichst dich ein wenig selber mit den beiden abschnitten...
also ersteres finde ich,trifft auch überhaupt nicht zu,während ich deinen 2.absatz so unterschreiben würde.umfeld udn familie prägen das soziale verhalten grundlegend.da gibts nichts dran zu rütteln.ein passende spruch dazu ist: aus Kindern die nicht geliebt werden,werden erwachsene die nicht lieben können...


----------



## xRf (22. September 2010)

Meneleus01 schrieb:


> Wäre ein Mensch grundlegend gut, dann dürfte es sowas nämlich nicht geben, wobei die Begriffe gut und böse sowieso ab einem gewissen Punkt Definitionsache sind.



Ist es wirklich definierbar, was gut und was böse ist?
Nehmen wir als Beispiel, diesmal nicht Hitler, sondern Star Wars.
Der Imperator wird als Bösewicht dargestellt, jedoch kämpft er für seine Überzeugungen, die in seinen Augen den Weltfrieden herbeiführen.
Luke & Co sehen das als Böse an und wollen ihn daran hindern.

In den Augen des Imperators ist nun Luke der Böse (-;



shadow24 schrieb:


> ein passende spruch dazu ist: aus Kindern die nicht geliebt werden,werden erwachsene die nicht lieben können...



Glaub ich nicht. Gibt viele Leute die ohne wirkliche Eltern aufgewachsen sind und eine harte Kindheit hatten. Diese wollen wahrscheinlich nicht, dass ihre Kinder das selbe widerfährt.


----------



## Shaila (22. September 2010)

shadow24 schrieb:


> wiedersprichst dich ein wenig selber mit den beiden abschnitten...
> also ersteres finde ich,trifft auch überhaupt nicht zu,während ich deinen 2.absatz so unterschreiben würde.umfeld udn familie prägen das soziale verhalten grundlegend.da gibts nichts dran zu rütteln.ein passende spruch dazu ist: aus Kindern die nicht geliebt werden,werden erwachsene die nicht lieben können...



Wo genau widerspreche ich mir denn ? Ich bin der Meinung das ein Mensch generell immer aus dem Interesse handelt, etwas zu bekommen. Nun werden einige aufschreien und behaupten, da stimme so nicht, aber es zählt auch sowas wie einen Lob erhalten oder ein Dankeschön dazu. Wer würde denn jemandem helfen bei einem banalen Problem, wie z.B. was tragen helfen, wenn man wüsste, dass dieser Mensch einem sowiso nicht dankt ? Die Wenigsten würden das machen, weil es keinerlei Belohnung dafür gibt. Glücksgefühle sind eine "Belohnung" für das Gehirn, wenn man es so will und wer hat es nicht gerne, wenn man gelobt wird oder ein Dankeschön zu hören bekommt. Natürlich freut einen das, dies stellt in dem Falle die Belohnung da, kein Geld oder sonstiges.

Der Mensch lebt des Weiteren von Aufmerksamkeit, ohne die würde er zu Grunde gehen oder wahnsinnig werden. Dabei ist es egal wie er diese Aufmerksamkeit erzeugt, im Netz oder Virtuell, wie auch immer, gänzlich ohne könnte ein Mensch nicht lange gesund leben meiner Meinung nach. Der Mensch sucht stets nach Annerkennung, ein gutes Beispiel ist dieses Forum. Warum schreibe ich diesen Beitrag ? Na logisch, er soll gelesen werden. Das ist ein ganz banales Beispiel dafür.

Das weicht jetzt ein wenig von meinem zu vor genannten ab, aber denk mal ein bisschen genauer darüber nach. Hat nicht jeder, auch du selber stets den Hintergedanken - zumindest den Gedanken! - was denn nun für dich selber dabei herausspringt, beim allem was du tust ? Was es dir selber für Vorteile oder Nachteile bringt ? Jeder wiegt das ab, bewusst oder aber unbewusst. Das lässt sich nicht abschalten wie ein Knopf. Das ist beim Menschen ganz einfach so veranlagt. Des Wegen ist es auch z.B. unmöglich vollkommen Neutral zu sein, es geht ganz einfach nicht.

Des Weiteren hat doch jeder Mensch irgendwo ein Bedürfniss, nach ein wenig "Bösem". Warum schauen sich die Menschen Horrorfilme an ? Ja klar, sie sind cool und blabla. Die Frage ist aber, warum die Menschen so empfinden, bei etwas, was eigentlich als Böse gelten sollte. Und das liegt ganz einfach daran, dass jeder Mensch auch eine böse Seite hat. Jetzt müsste ich wissen, wo genau du meinst das ich mich widerspreche, ich will nur sagen, dass der Mensch grundsätzlich immer zwischen verschiedenen Sichtweisen und Möglichkeiten umherpendelt und sie abwiegt.


----------



## Shaila (22. September 2010)

xRf schrieb:


> Ist es wirklich definierbar, was gut und was böse ist?
> Nehmen wir als Beispiel, diesmal nicht Hitler, sondern Star Wars.
> Der Imperator wird als Bösewicht dargestellt, jedoch kämpft er für seine Überzeugungen, die in seinen Augen den Weltfrieden herbeiführen.
> Luke & Co sehen das als Böse an und wollen ihn daran hindern.
> ...



_Wäre ein Mensch grundlegend gut, dann dürfte es sowas nämlich nicht geben, wobei die Begriffe gut und böse sowieso ab einem gewissen Punkt Definitionsache sind. Jeder hat da zwar vielleicht Abweichungen, aber ich denke unter "böse" und "gut" stellen sich alle ungefähr das Gleiche vor. _


Bitte ganzen Beitrag lesen, danke.


----------



## sympathisant (22. September 2010)

Meneleus01 schrieb:


> _Wäre ein Mensch grundlegend gut, dann dürfte es sowas nämlich nicht geben, wobei die Begriffe gut und böse sowieso ab einem gewissen Punkt Definitionsache sind. Jeder hat da zwar vielleicht Abweichungen, aber ich denke unter "böse" und "gut" stellen sich alle ungefähr das Gleiche vor. _



das hatte ich schon mal geschrieben. gut und böse sind völlig austauschbare begriffe. je nachdem wo man steht. daher ist eine einteilung von menschen und taten in eine entsprechende tabelle an den haaren herbeigezogen.

ein paar beispiele aus der geschichte:

flugzeuge im WTC: es gibt sicher hundertausend menschen auf der erde, die das töten von ungläubigen als gut betrachten. weil die welt dadurch besser wird.

hexenverbrennungen: die absolute mehrheit der menschen im mittelalter wird das gut gefunden haben.


----------



## Sam_Fischer (22. September 2010)

*[font="'Arial Black"]D[/font]**[font="'Arial Black"]enn an sich ist nichts weder gut noch böse; das Denken macht es erst dazu.	[/font]*
William Shakespeare, Hamlet


----------



## shadow24 (22. September 2010)

Meneleus01 schrieb:


> Wo genau widerspreche ich mir denn ?




ich dachte das hätte ich gepostet
im ersten abschnitt im 2.satz schreibst du:..."man kann sagen,das der mensch grundlegend böse ist"...
während du im 3.abschnitt im 2.satz schreibst:..."ich denke der mensch hat sowohl eine gute als auch eine böse seite"...

was denn nun?
und ich schrieb das ich auch glaube das der mensch aus einer guten und einer schlechten seite besteht.udn je nach umfeld und familie wird die eine oder andere seite gestärkt.so einfach ist das...


----------



## shadow24 (22. September 2010)

xRf schrieb:


> Glaub ich nicht. Gibt viele Leute die ohne wirkliche Eltern aufgewachsen sind und eine harte Kindheit hatten. Diese wollen wahrscheinlich nicht, dass ihre Kinder das selbe widerfährt.




ausnahmen bestätigen die Regel...


----------



## sympathisant (22. September 2010)

wow, shakespeare und ich sind einer meinung. .-)


----------



## Shaila (22. September 2010)

shadow24 schrieb:


> ich dachte das hätte ich gepostet
> im ersten abschnitt im 2.satz schreibst du:..."man kann sagen,das der mensch grundlegend böse ist"...
> während du im 3.abschnitt im 2.satz schreibst:..."ich denke der mensch hat sowohl eine gute als auch eine böse seite"...
> 
> ...



Ja, doof ausgedrückt stimmt. Ich hätte schreiben müssen, dass der Mensch grundlegend eine böse, aber auch eine gute Seite hat.


----------

